# Que'in on the Red-Alexandria, LA March 19-20



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 25, 2010)

Coming up soon.  Usually a pretty good time.  Mixon showed up last year at this one.  Got to talk with him a little.  Not like he is on the show.  Cross Canadian Ragweed will be performing one night.  

http://www.queinonthered.com/


----------



## triplebq (Feb 27, 2010)

I will be at the event but won't be cooking . I will be watching and observing . We went last year and had some fun . It's like a 4 hour and change drive from my home to the event or 265 miles give or take .


----------

